# Help me with Windows Programming



## tukaibatman (Jun 9, 2006)

guys can u tell me the best book to start learning windows programming.
I have learned C & C++. Now I want to learn .NET & Windows programming


----------



## rohan (Jun 9, 2006)

basically.. what you are looking for is Win32 API programming. Win32 API programming is not simple(but definately simpler and better than Linux/UNIX programming). Unfortunately, there are no good books for it by publuishers like 'Wrox', 'O'Reilly' or the rest. You can check out some online resources for that, especailly msdn(*msdn.microsoft.com). I had a link to a great Win32 API programming tut... I can't find it know... I'll upload the whole file and send you a link(it's free and it's legal.. so don't worry).


----------



## tukaibatman (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks but I can't keep reading from the computers for hours at a stretch.
if anyone else can help and also thanks to you rohan and please upload the link soon


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 9, 2006)

Well if u want to program .NET then u should program using C# coz it's got a better and logical class access structure than c++ . and it'ss gonna be the top language in the time to come .



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> basically.. what you are looking for is Win32 API programming. Win32 API programming is not simple(but definately simpler and better than Linux/UNIX programming). Unfortunately, there are no good books for it by publuishers like 'Wrox', 'O'Reilly' or the rest. You can check out some online resources for that, especailly msdn(*msdn.microsoft.com). I had a link to a great Win32 API programming tut... I can't find it know... I'll upload the whole file and send you a link(it's free and it's legal.. so don't worry).



well there's a book from wrox on windows programming ( although it teaches using mfc not win32 api )

it "Ivor Horton's Begiining Visual C++ 2005" .

i bought this one and it's a damn good book . i'll rate it 9/10 .

also tukaibatman if u want to program .NET using C# try "Beginning Visual C# 2005"


----------



## rohan (Jun 9, 2006)

.NET is not effective as much and nor is C#. Try using D, it has complete support for the Win32 API and if not, all C headers can be translated to D header imports.

Anyways, even if you use C/C++/C#, the books suggested by Zeeshan are good, but learning MFC won't help much, as it is always better to learn the API first, because MFC can do only as much as the API can do and it's just not the case vice-versa.

my 2 cents

rohan


----------



## tukaibatman (Jun 10, 2006)

hey guys i have just learned c/C++ doesn't mean that I understand MFC or Win32 API programming.
will the suggested book start from the scratch


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 10, 2006)

tukaibatman said:
			
		

> guys can u tell me the best book to start learning windows programming.
> I have learned C & C++. Now I want to learn .NET & Windows programming



IF You want to start from scratch with Windows and Dot Net Programs Just Download and install Miscrosoft Visual Studio 2005 express Editions when you register them they will give you free ebooks of the editions of these suites  which you can print or you can buy the books and get CDs for the software free Of course to install the express editions you will need Windows XPSP2.
The Books are 
Microsoft Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition - Build a Program Now!
Microsoft Visual C# 2005 Express Edition - Build a Program Now!

Alternatively you can download complete ISO images from:
*msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/support/install/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 10, 2006)

tukaibatman said:
			
		

> hey guys i have just learned c/C++ doesn't mean that I understand MFC or Win32 API programming.
> will the suggested book start from the scratch



well yeas "Ivor Horton's Beginning Visual C++ 2005" Starts from scratch , and that means it even teaches u c++ .


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jun 10, 2006)

buy a book by JIM CONGAR, dats wat we followd in college


----------



## rohan (Jun 11, 2006)

try this goddamn link: *www.winprog.org/tutorial/


----------



## casanova (Jun 11, 2006)

What is D. Heard first time.
And .Net is surely going to rock in upcoming versions of windows as it will be integral part of the os and not a framework. Still much time for that, maybe iwth Windows codename BlackHawk.
And as far as learning C# is concerned, u can use any book from Microsoft Press.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 11, 2006)

D is a programming language!! It came after C language!!
You can checkout Microsoft Press books for Windows Programming.
You can also search in Amazon.com.


----------



## tukaibatman (Jun 11, 2006)

thanx a lot
the book and the website *www.winprog.org/tutorial/ both were just fantastic
now a teenie weenie help more
can you guys tell me a goodbook to learn .NET programming that too from scratch or a similiar fantastic website


----------



## amrit1 (Jun 11, 2006)

what happend to this board guys, i had post the same topic in this section but that time the thread was locked and i was given a warning. i think all the mods/admins are sleeping or hav no time for looking that was is going in the board


----------



## rohan (Jun 11, 2006)

it's bcoz the helpful guy, rohan was not around at that time.. don't worry... 

BTW, D is a cool programming language which makes the best out of both worlds: the scientific programming of C++ and the ease and practicality of Java and most surprisingly, it compiles to executables. More info here:

*digitalmars.com/d


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2006)

well if u wanna learn .NET Programmin use

"Beginning Visual C# 2005" , 

one note : c# is much better suited and easier to access .NET library features than c++ . it's very much similar to c++ so you won't have any prob .

the book teaches u c# from basics then u dive into .net programming


----------

